# What can I put in the pinata?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

My daughter turns four this month. We are having a small party for her this coming weekend and I was thinking about having a pinata for the kids to hit.

I don't want to stuff it with candy. My kids don't get much sugar and any time they eat candy/processed sugary stuff it turns them into hyeractive, disobedient and WILD kids. So, candy is usually only had outside of the home when others just give it to the kids and dont' bother to ask me first.










So what else can I stuff in the pinata? I was thinking about little snack packs of healthy snacks, stickers, little coloring packs and basically little party favors. I've never had a pinata before so I don't know how big the opening is to stuff stuff into.

What would you stuff it with, if not candy?


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Little baggies of dried fruit and nuts, small toys, naturally flavored candy (they have some yummy suckers with no refined sugar at our local natural foods store), stickers, temp tattoos, crayons.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a Dollar Store near you? I used to fill mine with great things from there! I have seen some with different size openings so you might want to purchase the Pinata first to see what you have to work with.









When my DC was younger we made our own -- that was fun!!

If you google "what to put in a pinata" that are some great ideas (I just tried) ... like home made cookies, bath items, chalk, crayons, stickers, etc.

Have Fun


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

little bags of granola with chocolate chips.
bracelets
tiaras
kitty cat stickers








random party favors like cute pencils, crayons, and other stuff you may find at target.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Little containers of bubbles
Healthy granola bars
Crayons
Stickers
Necklaces
Tops
Sunglasses


----------



## klink2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like all the ideas here. I also made simple little baggies of beads and lacing string to make your own bracelet. (We had a butterfly theme, and a butterfly pinata, so butterfly beads.) Oriental Trading Company has a lot of little things to put in a pinata.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

homemade play-dough
necklaces
little cute socks
stickers
maybe really little notebooks (my kids love them)
little containers of soap for the tub?
small toy cars?

Best wishes! We have had many pinyatas and put different things in them. We did do some candy but not a lot. We did bubbles, stickers, bracelets, rings, cars and play-doh.

Take care!


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Jewels!

The toy store near me sells bags of plastic jewels to glue on your art projects of whatever. I buy them for school and use them for everything from sorting, to counting, to higher level math manipulatives, and let the kids slip one or two into their pocket to take home. I can't tell you how much my kids love these things, it's crazy.

I also second the temporary tatoo idea -- that's another big hit here!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

We did a lot of the above and put in a few organic suckers I found on Amazon.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

fruit leathers (target has their brand for a really good price), whistles, playing cards (mini), bead necklaces, sesame crunch candies
9just sesame seeds and honey), groucho masks, bouncy balls


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

We do these kind of mini toys with easter eggs too. Anything that can fit in the egg from the dollar store. (Mini animals, dinosaurs, bugs, rings, necklaces, balls). They get a really big kick out of coins and dollars!


----------

